

Mayor unveils plan for $1.5bn Chinese business district in London - bangkoknights
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/china-business/10087727/Boris-Johnson-unveils-plan-for-1bn-Chinese-business-district.html

======
bangkoknights
Only yesterday it was announced "China Builds EU Beachhead With $5 Billion
City in Belarus" <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5783373>

